

T-Mobile Stops Counting Data Used With Spotify, Pandora, iTunes Radio, etc. - pccampbell
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/18/t-mobile-stops-counting-data-used-with-spotify-pandora-itunes-radio-and-certain-other-music-services/

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7914076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7914076).

------
voltagex_
Welcome to the tiered Internet. Some carriers in Australia already do this
with no limits (or separate limits) for Facebook & Twitter.

